# I went to the cat shelter today.



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mom and I went to the humane society today to drop off some items for the cats. So the guy who was working the front desk was happy about that. 

He said I can go into the cat room. So that's what I did! I walk in and was greeted by 2 cats. boy were they excited to see me.  

So I was petting them for a little bit. One of the workers was cleaning the cages so I waited until he was done so I could walk around the room to see who else was out in the open.

There was a big cage that had a maine **** who was shaved . he was really friendly. The cage under him had a big orange cat. not sure what kind. but also very friendly. 

There were these 2 young cats running around. They were grey and brown stripe in color. They were nervous at first.. then one kitty came up to me to sniff my hand. 

Then this medium size furry cat comes over and meows so I bend over and pet her. as I was petting her I noticed she had some matts on her side. I wonder why they didn't shave her too.. poor kitty. 

Then there was this black and white short hair cat that I wanted to meet (since I saw him on the website)... he was sleeping on the cat tree...so I just looked at him.

There was the door way that led to a big room that had cat trees all over next to the windows ... and there were cats in the trees. they looked so happy there. 

theres also an outdoor area for the cats. its fenced off so they cant get escape. 

the cat room is looking better and better every time I go there. Which isn't that often. so something is going on where they can add stuff to there room. which is awesome for the kitties!

I wanted to stay there all day and hang with the cats! :kittyturn

but it was time to go home. I was happy that I got to see those kitties enjoy there selves.


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

I cry every time I go to the shelter. It's too emotional. I could never volunteer there, so I donate money when I can.


----------

